# L 3800 HST throttle control



## Greg C (8 mo ago)

Just bought the tractor from a neighbor, but have used it before. Seems to me that I recall pressing the forward pedal on the HST and getting throttle response as well as selecting fwd/rev. Thought maybe a linkage was loose/missing, but don't see where it could be missing from! Looks like a hole for a link in the throttle lever, but nothing on the arm from the HST shift mechanism. Am I mistaken about the throttle control?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Greg,
My little Kubota has hand throttle for setting engine rpm, and foot pedal for the HST.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum..............Here is the manual for your tractor......It does have a hand throttle control........It also might have a "linked pedal" option that will throttle up the engine without the operator moving the hand throttle control when you press forward or reverse on the pedals.....My Kioti has this.....



https://kubota.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/L3200-L3800.pdf


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Some Kubotas had a Speed control setup with a small lever on the dash below the gauge cluster, set the speed with the forward control and then push on the dash lever to hold at that speed, most probably what the hole is for.


----------

